# Bồn Tắm Giá rẻ



## Tbvsthanhvinh (25/10/21)

*Bồn tắm xây chính hãng* thuộc dòng bồn tắm không có chân yếm. Mẫu bồn này sở hữu nhiều ưu điểm như giá thành rẻ, có thể thiết kế theo sở thích. Chính vì vậy nhiều khách hàng có xu hướng lắp đặt bồn xây cho gia đình mình. Nổi bật trên thị trường hiện nay phải thể kể đến thương hiệu bồn tắm xây Fantiny. Nếu bạn đang quan tâm đến hãng bồn xây này, hãy tham khảo bài viết: Tổng hợp các mẫu bồn tắm xây dưới 5 triệu đồng mà chúng tôi cung cấp sau đây.
*Tổng quan về bồn tắm xây Fantiny*
*Về xuất xứ*
Fantiny là thương hiệu Việt Nam chất lượng cao. Tất cả các mẫu bồn tắm xây của Fantiny đều được ứng dụng công nghệ Malaysia trên dây chuyền hiện đại. Với sứ mệnh đưa đến người tiêu dùng những sản phẩm chất lượng cùng mức giá hợp lý, Fantiny đã rất chỉn chu trong từng khâu sản xuất. Nhờ vậy mà không chỉ dòng bồn tắm xây, các dòng bồn khác của hãng đều được khách hàng phản hồi rất tích cực. Vì vậy mà bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về nguồn gốc xuất xứ của sản phẩm.



*Về kiểu dáng, kích thước*
Bồn tắm xây Fantiny có hai kiểu dáng: bồn tắm xây nằm và bồn tắm xây góc. Bạn hãy dựa vào không gian lắp đặt và sở thích để lựa chọn kiểu dáng phù hợp cho gia đình mình. Kiểu dáng nằm sẽ thích hợp nhất với những không gian rộng rãi với chiều dài của bồn Fantiny từ 1m5 – 1m6. Còn đối với phòng tắm nhỏ, khách hàng nên ưu tiên *bồn tắm góc Fantiny* (kích thước từ 950mm).



*Về chất liệu*
Bồn tắm xây Fantiny sử dụng chất liệu Composite màu trắng có tính thẩm mĩ cao. Đây là chất liệu có khả năng chống xước, chống bám bẩn tốt, chịu lực cao. Phía dưới đáy của bồn được thiết kế chống trơn trượt, đảm bảo sự an toàn tuyệt đối cho người sử dụng. Ngoài ra, Nhằm mẫu bồn xây này còn có thời hạn bảo hành lên tới 5 năm
*Về tính năng*
Về tính năng, bồn tắm này cũng được trang bị hai tính năng: ngâm tắm thường và *bồn tắm massage*. Bồn tắm massage sẽ bao gồm hệ thống sen vòi cấp nước hay các mắt sục massage, sục khí. Bồn tắm xây thường thì ngược lại. Nếu bạn muốn lắp sen vòi tắm cho dòng sản phẩm này, có thể chọn lắp bộ sen cắm tường hoặc bộ sen cắm luôn vào thành bồn. Bồn tắm xây Fantiny có rất nhiều tác dụng đối với sức khỏe, sắc đẹp. Ngâm mình trong làn nước trong veo mát mẻ vào mùa hạ, ấm áp vào mùa đông. Đồng thời được massage toàn bộ cơ thể nhờ hệ thống mắt sục thông minh. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ cảm thấy thư giãn tuyệt đối, giải tỏa căng thẳng sau giờ làm việc mệt mỏi. Sau thời gian dài sử dụng, sức khỏe và làn da sẽ được cải thiện rõ rệt. 



*Về giá thành*
*Bồn xây Fantiny có mức giá dao động chỉ từ 3 -13 triệu đồng tùy mẫu mã, tính năng. * Đây là tầm giá phù hợp với đa số người tiêu dùng Việt hiện nay. Trong đó, phân khúc dưới 5 triệu đồng thường được đông đảo khách hàng lựa chọn. Vậy là chỉ cần bỏ một chi phí nho nhỏ là bạn đã sở hữu ngay một sản phẩm bền đẹp cho gia đình mình. 
*Tổng hợp các mẫu bồn tắm xây Fantiny dưới 5 triệu đồng*
*Bồn Tắm Xây Fantiny M150-S *
Fantiny M150-S là mẫu bồn tắm có kích thước là 1500x750x415. Kích thước này phù hợp nhất cho phòng tắm có diện tích vừa và lớn. Giúp bạn dãn toàn bộ cơ thể và có những giây phút ngâm mình thư giãn tuyệt vời. Mẫu bồn xây Fantiny này được thiết kế hình chữ nhật  với gam màu trắng thanh lịch. Thiết kế này sẽ đáp ứng với mọi phong cách thiết kế nội thất phòng tắm. Bên cạnh đó, Fantiny M150-S được làm từ chất liệu Composite cao cấp. Đây là chất liệu bền bỉ và điển hình trong sản xuất bồn tắm. Ngoài ra, đáy bồn được thiết kế chống trơn trượt nên khách hàng hãy yên tâm sử dụng.



*Bồn Tắm Xây Fantiny M160-S*
Thiết kế hài hòa, độ sâu bồn phù hợp cộng với bề mặt nhẵn mịn, gối đầu bằng cao su mềm. Bồn tắm xây Fantiny M160-S chắc chắc sẽ là điểm nhấn tinh tế của không gian phòng tắm nhà bạn. Mẫu bồn này có kích thước là 1600x800x415, cũng là lựa chọn ưu tiên cho nhà tắm tương đối đến rộng rãi. Bồn tắm xây Fantiny M160-S được sản xuất từ chất liệu Composite phổ biến, chống xước, chịu lực tốt, dễ dàng lau chùi vệ sinh sau khi sử dụng. Nhằm sự an toàn tuyệt đối của người sử dụng. Khung và chân đế bồn còn được làm bằng chất liệu inox chắc chắn, không rỉ. Có độ cứng cao chịu được lực lớn đảm bảo độ bền vững theo thời gian.



*Bồn Tắm Xây Fantiny M170-S*
Sở hữu ngay Bồn tắm xây Fantiny M170-S chỉ hơn 4 triệu đồng. Mẫu bồn này được sản xuất tại Việt Nam, ứng dụng công nghệ Malaysia hiện đại. Đây cũng là dòng bồn tắm xây ngâm thường, giúp bạn thả mình hoàn toàn vào trong lòng bồn. Fantiny M170-S thu hút từ ánh nhìn đầu tiên nhờ thiết kế hình chữ nhật với các đường viền uốn lượn mềm mại. Vì vậy mà dù được thiết kế giản đơn nhưng nhìn tổng thể bồn vẫn toát lên sự sang trọng, tinh tế. Với kích thước 1700x750x415mm, bồn đảm thoải sự thoải mái trọn vẹn cho một người lớn khi ngâm mình. 



*Bồn tắm xây Fantiny M125-T*
*Bồn tắm Fantiny* M125-T thuộc kiểu bồn góc với kích thước gọn gàng chỉ 1250 x 1250 x 450 mm, đáp ứng được ngay cả phòng tắm nhỏ. Được thiết kế với hình dáng 1/4 hình vuông không chân yếm, Fantiny M125-T mang lại làn gió mới mẻ cho phòng tắm của gia đình bạn. Cũng giống như kiểu dáng nằm hình chữ nhật, mẫu bồn này cũng được trang bị chất liệu Composite quen thuộc trong ngành sản xuất bồn tắm. Với những đặc tính bền bỉ, chịu lực, chống trầy xước tốt. Bồn tắm Fantiny M125-T vừa đảm bảo được tính thẩm mỹ và chất lượng sau thời gian dài. 


 

*Địa chỉ phân phối bồn tắm xây Fantiny chính hãng*
Thế giới phòng tắm là đại lý chuyên phân phối thiết nhà tắm chính hãng. Các dòng sản phẩm *bồn tắm cao cấp* nói chung, bồn tắm xây đều được nhận phản hồi tích cực từ phía khách hàng. Khi quý khách mua hàng tại *Thế giới phòng tắm*, chúng tôi cam kết:

Hàng chính hãng 100%, nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng
Bảo hành chính hãng lên tới 5 năm
Giá cả cạnh tranh, chiết khấu cao cho các đơn hàng lớn
Hỗ trợ vận chuyển đến tận chân công trình trên toàn quốc với cước phí thấp nhất
Quý khách nếu có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ hotline 0906 668 078 hoặc trực tiếp đến hệ thống showroom của chúng tôi tại địa chỉ:

*Showroom 1:* 196 Nguyễn Xiển – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội
*Showroom 2:* 28 Khúc Thừa Dụ – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội
*Showroom 3:* Cao ốc Thịnh Vượng – 531 Nguyễn Duy Trinh – P.Bì


----------

